# Grooming Hammock



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

I‘m looking for a reasonably decent quality hammock for my 5 m.o. male that currently weighs in at 20kg (44lbs). I’d like it to be able to handle him when he’s full grown. I ordered one off Amazon and it was just not holding him securely. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I had to google what a grooming hammock was, and I'd say it isn't really a good option for a large dog... I'd recommend getting your dog used to handling and grooming on a grooming table instead. it will be much more stable and comfortable than letting your dog dangle in a hammock!


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

Ffcmm said:


> I'd recommend getting your dog used to handling and grooming on a grooming table instead.


Getting him used to a grooming table isn’t my problem, but the groomer’s. I want to take care of my own dog’s feet because I don’t plan to have him groomed but twice a year. Same frequency as my last Golden, each time after he blew coat. We played fetch on the asphalt road in front of our house and that pretty much took care of his nails. But the nail care plan was far less than ideal. However he really didn’t like me messing with his feet.

The plan now is to get my pup used to a grinder. The crappy hammock did the trick today. With the wife distracting him with tiny pieces of hot dog he gave me almost no problem at all. This hammock would work, but only marginally so. When I first put it on him I lifted him and rocked him vack and forth. No objection at all and he came out of the hammock happy and playful.

So although I appreciate your feedback, and have the same ultimate goal as you suggest, my plan is to use a hammock for now.


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

Ffcmm said:


> it will be much more stable and comfortable than letting your dog dangle in a hammock!


Bit of an update. I finally found a decent hammock that checks all the boxes. I put Clooney in it and just lifted him with my hands. He seemed to enjoy it, no struggling at all. Later I got him hoisted and enlisted my wife to sooth him if he got jumpy. She had some treats. The Dremel that he had pretty much shunned on previous efforts was no problem. Well, for a few of his nails. When he got ansty we lowered him and called it a day. Later in the week I gave it a try by myself and, with treats, got all the remaining nails done.

I’ve had some success trimming the hair on his paws with scissors but not electric trimmers. So I hoisted him yet again. High value chopped hot dogs and he was fully relaxed. He didn’t pull away single time and was grinning as we finished. 

Just my opinion but maybe the secure, all over support has a calming effect. Given his degree of relaxation, I’ll be doing all his nail work in the hammock for a long time to come.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Zerpersande said:


> Bit of an update. I finally found a decent hammock that checks all the boxes. I put Clooney in it and just lifted him with my hands. He seemed to enjoy it, no struggling at all. Later I got him hoisted and enlisted my wife to sooth him if he got jumpy. She had some treats. The Dremel that he had pretty much shunned on previous efforts was no problem. Well, for a few of his nails. When he got ansty we lowered him and called it a day. Later in the week I gave it a try by myself and, with treats, got all the remaining nails done.
> 
> I’ve had some success trimming the hair on his paws with scissors but not electric trimmers. So I hoisted him yet again. High value chopped hot dogs and he was fully relaxed. He didn’t pull away single time and was grinning as we finished.
> 
> Just my opinion but maybe the secure, all over support has a calming effect. Given his degree of relaxation, I’ll be doing all his nail work in the hammock for a long time to come.


Sounds like you found a perfect solution. My previous dogs were so steady and still for their grooming but I have a new pup and will consider this if she is antsy. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Zerpersande said:


> Bit of an update. I finally found a decent hammock that checks all the boxes.


Care to share a link to the hammock? I know they can be hard to find in Golden Retriever size. I’d love to see the whole setup (including your dog!)!


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

JanGold said:


> Sounds like you found a perfect solution. My previous dogs were so steady and still for their grooming but I have a new pup and will consider this if she is antsy. Thanks for the tip.


Glad you found it potentially helpful. My original intention was just to use it until I could get him used to clipping/Dremeling. But he actually seems to enjoy the hammock.


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

pawsnpaca said:


> Care to share a link to the hammock? I know they can be hard to find in Golden Retriever size. I’d love to see the whole setup (including your dog!)!


Amazon came to the rescue. started with Amazon Japan. I contacted the seller and discussed the fact that my pup was still goingbto get a bit bigger, had never bought/used a hammock and wanted to make sure it would last him a while. The seller said returns were okay so I ordered. It was a plush fabriccthing with nylon loops that fit well, but it was obvious that it wouldn’t work when he grew so it went back. (The cost was 2300¥, so about $18 with the current exchange rate.) Pic included. He’s hanging from the shelter I built for my grill. 

So I checked Amazon US. Found one that looked good, ordered the XXL knowing it would be a bit big at the moment. It is a bit too large, but it’s still workable. I honestly think he’s so relaxed because it cradles him so securely. The clippers that come with it pseem pretty good, but I’m sticking with the really quality ones I have made by Hirota here in Japan. I also bought an inexpensive set of ratchet pulleys to get him hoisted, though those aren’t used in the pic of the initial hammock. I’ll try to remember to get a pic of the final hammock next time I use it.










https://www.amazon.com/Kkiimatt-Gro...49Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------

